# An unfinished mp3



## BoblyBill (Nov 18, 2006)

You can delete this thread if I misunderstood the rules, but I'm pretty sure that mp3 were aloud to be posted here... so here it goes...

I wrote this a while back... it's a rough recording of a song that is both 6/8 and 4/4. I hope you enjoy. http://bassplayerforchrist.imeem.com/music/PFJ2AvAm/chriss_ex/?ct=WdfxSK


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 18, 2006)

BoblyBill said:
			
		

> You can delete this thread if I misunderstood the rules, but I'm pretty sure that mp3 were aloud to be posted here... so here it goes...
> 
> I wrote this a while back... it's a rough recording of a song that is both 6/8 and 4/4. I hope you enjoy. http://bassplayerforchrist.imeem.com/music/PFJ2AvAm/chriss_ex/?ct=WdfxSK


 
Nah, you can post mp3s here... 

Nice track, liked the 6/8 to 4/4 transitions. Though I felt like it's just a back up track to vocals or some lead instrument. What did you use to record?


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 18, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Nah, you can post mp3s here...
> 
> Nice track, liked the 6/8 to 4/4 transitions. Though I felt like it's just a back up track to vocals or some lead instrument. What did you use to record?


 
That's partly to the fact that it's unfinished... I haven't put in the other intrustments that I'd like to yet, partly 'cause I don't have the intrustments, I don't have the time to do it them right now (photography has taken over right now), I do all the instruments except the drums and I'm not confident with my ability to play them... I have the ideas on where I want this to go (mostly), but just haven't had the opportunity to do it yet. I don't write lyrics so all my stuff are instrumentals right now (even though each song that I write has a theme). I was using a Korg D12 digital recorder with the built in drums and a Taylor CE410 the was mic'ed at the 12th fret mixed with the direct in...


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 18, 2006)

I like the music too.  I did listen and I was waiting for the singing to start.  Once your done with it you will have a nice song!


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you... I always get a couple parts at a time that I have been inspired to put into the song... I hate my voice so if I can't find someone that can sing and write lyrics to the theme they will stay instrumental.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll definitely wait to hear the finished song, it'll be very good!


----------

